# Finding speed of internet connection when logged on???



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Another question. Is there some way I can tell the speed of the connection when I am logged on to the net? When I first log on, I get a msg. telling me the speed of the connection, but it goes off the screen in about ten seconds. Is there a menu or some other source that I can access that will tell me what the speed is? I just logged onto a financial page and it re-directed me to a secondary page because, and this is the msg. that I got, "you have been directed to this page because a slow connection was detected." 

Thanks


.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

This is what I do (in Windows XP) Start> Connect to> Show all connections> then double click the icon that has your isp's name on it. It will bring up a box that has quite a bit of information on it, but it does show the speed, and it is labeled for easy finding. It will says something such as XX.X Mbps (In my case, 100.0 Mbps)....this is just MY way of finding this...the geekier people around here may have a better way of finding this...but I just wanted to put my two coppers in.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

If you go here> http://bandwidthplace.com/ you can test your speed.

There are several others out there. I'd run the test multiple times and then average the results. This will give you the average speed.



> 3.85megabits per second
> 470.53kilobytes per second
> 4.344seconds
> 9:16 AM Thur Jun 12, 2008


This is the result I have on my laptop in the truck.

Lee


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't suppose it matters all that much, but speakeasy lets you select a speed test server close to you, and the test is animated so it's a lot more interesting to watch.

http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

I use an accelerator, so although I connect at about 50kb, my speed always tests a lot faster than that.

One place I was doing the speed test, it asked in advance what kind of connection I have, so I selected dialup. It stopped partway through the test and said I don't have dialup, please select the CORRECT connection type.

My accelerator is well worth the $4.95/mo 



lharvey said:


> If you go here> http://bandwidthplace.com/ you can test your speed.


My results from this one:

311.44kilobits per second
38.02kilobytes per second

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

53.765seconds
10:28 AM Thur Jun 12, 2008


Nevada said:


> I don't suppose it matters all that much, but speakeasy lets you select a speed test server close to you, and the test is animated so it's a lot more interesting to watch.
> 
> http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/


My results from this one (Dallas):

Download Speed: 80 kbps
Upload Speed: 368 kbps


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the info. I was finally able to get back on the net to respond.

Thanks

.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ladycat said:


> Download Speed: 80 kbps
> Upload Speed: 368 kbps


Yuck!

The Dallas server seems to be working fine from here. I connected to it from NE Nevada and got this:

Download Speed: 1205 kbps
Upload Speed: 163 kbps


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Nevada said:


> Yuck!
> 
> The Dallas server seems to be working fine from here. I connected to it from NE Nevada and got this:
> 
> ...


The speed I tested is fast for me. Now and again my accelerator won't connect for a little while. When that happens, I can't even get a simple page to load without timing out.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

2.11 Mbps here (at work)


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I just checked mine. I have DSL, but am also out in the country. and I even get my cable TV fed through the DSL lines~! And THAT IS COOL

3230 down
714 up
I am paying for 3 Mbps,,, and every time I have checked, I have been over that ~! COOL...


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

At work I get 

NY
Download Speed: 60839 kbps (7604.9 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 10864 kbps (1358 KB/sec transfer rate)

GA
Download Speed: 61167 kbps (7645.9 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 11821 kbps (1477.6 KB/sec transfer rate)

West coast is a little slower, WA
Download Speed: 59419 kbps (7427.4 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 7793 kbps (974.1 KB/sec transfer rate)
San FRan
Download Speed: 57624 kbps (7203 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 8109 kbps (1013.6 KB/sec transfer rate)


Home is a lot slower, NY numbers
Download Speed: 6908 kbps (863.5 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 475 kbps (59.4 KB/sec transfer rate)

Also keep in mind the link speed is only to that site. Many sites throttle downloads so even if you have a fast pipe, the download is slowed.


----------

